# Oculus Rift im Angebot.



## Atent123 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo aktuell ist die Rift bei Saturn im Sonderangebot für 555€.
Ich bin überlegen zu zu schlagen.
Wie sieht es aktuell mit Programmen aus die normale Spiele VR Kompatibel machen wie z.B Skyrim ? Haben die sich inzwischen verbessert ?
Und was gibt es inzwischen an VR games.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Dezember 2016)

gibt mittlerweile eine breite palette an games.

als jemand der aber ne oculus und ne vive hatte....
kauf dir ne vive. oculus hat mich.nicht halb so sehr begeistert.


----------



## falko76 (2. Januar 2017)

Heute gibts bei Saturn wieder ne Rabatt Aktion. 19% glaube ich auf alles.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. März 2017)

*Oculus Rift für 499 Euro im Angebot.*

*
Die Oculus Rift  Brille®™© gibt es (wahrscheinlich nur heute) bei  Saturn Online und Amazon für 589 Euro 499,00 Euro.

Edit: Anscheinend schon wieder vorbei, kostet bei Saturn und Amazon bereits wieder 589 Euro*


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. April 2017)

Wieder bei Amazon für 499 Euro im Angebot.

Und auch bei Saturn für 499 Euro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (27. April 2017)

Hmm, bin ja schon geneigt zuzuschlagen. Gibt es erste Anzeichen, wann ein Nachfolger erscheinen soll?


----------



## Hoegaardener (2. Mai 2017)

ColinMacLaren schrieb:


> Hmm, bin ja schon geneigt zuzuschlagen. Gibt es erste Anzeichen, wann ein Nachfolger erscheinen soll?


Ja, diesen Gedanken kenne ich -- zuschlagen beim aktuellen Angebot oder auf Gen2 warten. ... ernsthafte Quellen gibt es dazu nicht. Erstmal habe ich entschlossen, zu warten da ich ein super Angebot verpasst habe (Vive 99,- off und dann noch 100USD Gutschein) ... und dann vielleicht kabellos ....


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Juli 2017)

*Oculus Rift im Sommerloch-Stopf-Angebot -37%*

Rift VR Brille* + Touch Controller* für 450 Euro im Angebot:

Oculus 

oder

OCULUS Rift VR Virtual Reality Headset Games & Konsolen - MediaMarkt
(wenn man bei Media Markt das Bündel auswählt und dann auf "in den Warenkorb" geht)
oder 
bei Caseking:
Oculus Rift Virtual Reality Headset + Oculus Touch Motion-Controller
Außerdem im Paket erhalten: 
Original Xbox One Wireless Game-Controller sowie 
sieben Spiele / Anwendungen: Medium, Dead and Buried, Lucky's Tale, Toybox, Dragon Front, Quill & Robo Recall


----------

